# stomach issue, bloating, upsets etc i think i may have the answer



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i note i do not work for this company

i had stomach issuses for nearly 2 years now even specialists dont no what it is and have told me its all in my head which i totally disagree

had points where iv had thrush lining my stomach

i can use any orals and i have to watch what i eat

a mate of mine told me about entrobal by vydex then i ask around and quiet a few bodybuilders live by it and my mate nos some1 who used it to help through stomach cancer

iv had a sickness bug since thurs picked up my entrobal this morning 1 scoop and my stomach has eased totally within 30mins even managed to get my 1st shake in me and proper meal since wed night

ill will let you no how i get on in the long run with this product but for now its just nice to be eating again

its only £8 for a small tub which would last about 3 weeks id imagine so its worth giving it ago if you do suffer with your stomach like myself


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Be interested in this myself mate.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

this is the email they sent me but i cant for the life of me find it on the website so if anyone does please feel free to add the link to this page

basically its just a very strong probiotic with added minerals and vitamins my stomach as eased so much im over the moon

the email

You can order the Entrobal over the phone on 029 20 578578 using a Credit/Debit Card or online - www.thesupplement-factory.co.uk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cant find this product on their site or anywere on the net pal????

cheers kieran for link mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cant find this product on their site or anywere on the net pal????
> 
> cheers kieran for link mate


Your welcome mate. Im that desperate to help with your stupid stomach ill even order the stuff for ya!!!! lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO kieran, im managing to forcefood down me now just having to choose foods carefully. getting their tho


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you think this would help with the Protein farts? My stomach is rumbling 24x7 and i do a fart every 30 mins.

Currently on high calorie diet, 30g protein every 2 - 3 hours. During the Day i will have 2 x Meal replacements and 1 Bedtime formula.

Gives me rotten gut.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> LMAO kieran, im managing to forcefood down me now just having to choose foods carefully. getting their tho


Good, well this is just another list of things to try then mate. You will be like a walking pharmacy soon and i bet you rattle when you walk lol!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

hilly said:


> cant find this product on their site


Can you post the link up guys


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

use the number and ring them and you can pay by card and they will send it you

hilly im sure it will help you alot

i aint eat since wed night

today iv put 2 soild meals and 2 meal replacements in me

and will be doing another meal and meal replacement b4 bed im over the moon


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its a probiotic..............I wonder what is the blend of probiotics in it?

Thrush is a over production of yeast, orals make this worse.

Elimination of sugar, white flower, and processed foods, along with some probiotics should help here.

Sometimes you need something to kill off the yeast first, then support your own intesinal flora.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glanzav said:


> use the number and ring them and you can pay by card and they will send it you
> 
> hilly im sure it will help you alot
> 
> ...


im not to keen on ordering tablets i cant see on the net


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Could do with something like this, 3 years off and bang into training with the big change in diet doesnt seem to like my stomach at all

trying to get out a silent but deadly in the middle of a quiet office aint so easy!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

this is the email i had off them today its not tablet form hilly its a powder mate

Morning Chris

My apologies. I have spoken with our IT department today, only for them to inform me that Entrobal is not

on the Website.

We now only stock one size, 100g. We have two flavours - Orange and Blackcurrant. The cost is £7.95.

Hope this helps

Regards

Nicky Edmonds

Vydex Group

i found this too

http://www.vydex.co.uk/entrobal/faq.html


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just orderd some so we shall see


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> *Its a probiotic..............I wonder what is the blend of probiotics in it?*
> 
> Thrush is a over production of yeast, orals make this worse.
> 
> ...


Thats what i want to know, come on Chris, whats in it mate?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

this is what it says on the label

x contains no artifical colouring or preservatives

x contains viable cells of safe pure friendly baceteria of the lactobacillea family

x guaranteed CFU count 5x 106

x EU tariff no 3002 90500

1 x 5ml measure with half a pint of water

product profile

vitamins

A 3800iu

D3 380iu

E 0.75iu

K3 0.4iu

folic acid 0.015mg

niacin 0.04mg

B1 1.5mcg

B2 0.075mg

B6 1.5pgm

B12 0.023mg

C 39.8 mg

biotin 0.75mg

pantothenic acid 0.3mg

electrolytes

magnesium 8.0mg

potassium 40.0mg

salt sodium chloride 600.0mg sodium lactate 27.0mg

minerals

iodine 29.9mcg

iron 2.8mg

zinc 2.9mg

added ingredients

histidine 196.0mg

bioflanoids 98.0mg

orange powder 2.0%

orange flavour 0.2%

sweetner 1.0%

maltodextrin base to 100%

tri sodium citrate dihydrate 42.3mg


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

sounds interesting this, what is that test that you can get vaga or something? that determins what foods you should remove ? remember reading it here once. I struggle to eat in the morning and feel sick and heeve if i eat first thing  not idea. as from today going to cut diary, think that will help?

soz if im hyjaking the thred!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

try this 1st thing in the morning mate or b4 bed its helped me no ends

yea vaga testing it is

i sometimes struggle with oats maybe due to gluten so on fingers crossed im the best iv been in along time


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.vydexnutrition.com/


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.thesupplement-factory.com/products.php?product=Entrobal is a direct link for those who like to shop on line


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks x power they have finally put it on there site after a good few emails


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I could do with such a thing, i have been suffering stomech troubles "sudden sharp pain in different places" and couple of times happened over the past year and a half sudden severe pain for couple of hours that doesn't just go like the normal one "the kind of pain that makes me wanna jup of the window, then gone"

but recently i could link it to stress, Milk, Coffe which is clearly IBS.

if there is such a thing which can make it better i would be a happy guy.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I supplement with Betaine HCL (stomach acid) and some probiotics which i get in from Vitacost.

The ones i use are chilled and need to be kept refrigerated so cost a bit more than the stabilised ones which are less potent and in dry form.

http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Betaine-Hydrochloride-with-Pepsin

http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Probiotic-10-20

May help some out.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive suffered from the same thing for years, its triggered greatly by high intake of carbs and sugar intake.

I have found that digestimax does help without a doubt just not as much as id like it to.

Go to your doctor and arrange to have a scope done, this is what i did and they found ridiculous amounts of gas in my stomach before id even ate anything at all.

It may not solve your problem, but at least you will have proof its not in your head and will have more ammunition to throw at them.

Im gonna try some of this stuff, thanks for the link.

I like to read about other peoples stomach issues, its very interesting.



massmansteve said:


> sounds interesting this, what is that test that you can get vaga or something?


its a private test which ive also had done where they scan you for different intolerences and allergies, tbh I dont have any faith in it at all, although it did make my issues easier, it didnt cure them.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn i am glad i am not alone.

I was goin to jump into horrible conclusions.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Generally speaking gas is something that suggests you are intollerant to that food, or not digesting it properly.

Some foods might not want to be eaten together like fruits and meat.

I have found that carbohydrates make me have more gas depending on the one


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Generally speaking gas is something that suggests you are intollerant to that food, or not digesting it properly.
> 
> Some foods might not want to be eaten together like fruits and meat.
> 
> *I have found that carbohydrates make me have more gas depending on the one*


Same here which is the reason ive had to exchange high carbs for fats.

I just cannot stomach carbs at all, even worse when ive carb cycled and reintroducing them gives me bad stomach cramps for the first 24-48 hours.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont get ure hopes up guys. mine came at 10 this morning and i took a dose 5g and havnt noticed a thing all day same as yesterday lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i changed my diet back to more carbs,changed my protein

powder and bloat has gone?im sure it was the protein powder

that was causing it,


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

free form glutamine is a must for repair of the gut

BTW its vega testing...not vaga

get in pro biotics....and eat live natural yogurt with every meal

if its yeast problems like candida....then eliminate all yeast and sugar food products

also milk can be an issue

the best way to tell is to get vega tested


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> free form glutamine is a must for repair of the gut
> 
> BTW its vega testing...not vaga
> 
> ...


jimmy is their a list somewere of places were i can get this done


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

google it for your area

thats how most people i know have found it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

andysutils said:


> Same here which is the reason ive had to exchange high carbs for fats.
> 
> I just cannot stomach carbs at all, even worse when ive carb cycled and reintroducing them gives me bad stomach cramps for the first 24-48 hours.


You need to introduce carbs slowly after a keto diet and the lower glycemic ones, generally fruits would be ok like apples, all berries, etc.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

found one jimmy cheers guna ring them 2moor. 50 quid is nothing


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice one Jimmy, gonna give this a go. Wanting to bulk soon and will never stomach 3500kcal unless i get these issues solved..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keeping stress levels down is a good idea as well.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

yea something defo up hacksii, my face has some sort of rash when i get stressed around the sides of my nose and itches, and also my side burn area.. strange!! any ideas doc 

Maybe i need to move back to sunny Sacramento!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just keep staring at the ass in your avatar, that should help:lol:

Actually stress is something you need to try and avoid, if you can remove the stress then do so, if not then some relaxation therapy would be a good idea.

Hardest part is finding the time to relax, and I dont mean sleep.

Generally breathing exercises help alot, letting to of your thoughts would be another good idea.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing, been suffering from this all this week. Monday, Tuesday off work due to the pain I was in.

Doctor told me I might have an infection. Prodded my stomach area and i felt around my bowel was sore.

Gave me tablets called Mebeverine, which have helped with the stomach pains/ cramp I was getting.

Guess the introduction of carbs after 3 weeks hard ketosis might be the factor. Never suffered in the past though.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

finding time to destress is hard mate!! just dont know how to relax. lol

will get vega test done if I can find one in south wales and cut out all dairy to start with. also going to try some glutamine supps. the hospital grade stuff


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

good thread guys

even though my stomach had eased i still get a sicky ecky feeling

specially while im training

really really is annoying as its stopping me from gaining

legs is a total killer after doing a few sets of leg extensions and you wanna rench your guts up then knowing you have to go onto leg press or squats

i had tests and tablets for a year with no joys

how about digestive enzymes would these help or you better eating just some pineapple after a meal


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

massmansteve said:


> finding time to destress is hard mate!! just dont know how to relax. lol
> 
> will get vega test done if I can find one in south wales and cut out all dairy to start with. also going to try some glutamine supps. the hospital grade stuff


Stress can hammer a good man down mate, elivate cortisol (catabolic hormone), elivate blood pressure, lower testosterone levels, and give you gastric distress.

When I am stressed it jacks my stomach bad.

Meditation, prayer, breathing exercises, trying to switch the mind off all are good things.

5HTP might help too.

I find time to relax every day, in essense I turn all my problems and thoughts off, during this time I get moments of clearity and euphoria.

Now it might take some nice calming music (duter is a good one), or hell a couple of beers and an environment where you are just watching the ocean and listening to the birds and saying everything is good, not perfect but just the way it is supposed to be.

Its like getting out of the fast lane and taking time to notice the nice things.

I know that sounded gay:lol:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

nice one hackskii, feeling more relaxed just reading that. didnt sound gay to me, sounds like a good idea. lol


----------

